# Emma Watson zur Frisur-Königin 2011 gewählt!



## Stefan102 (31 Dez. 2011)

​
Das Jahr 2011 stand bei den Promis ganz im Zeichen der Haarveränderungen. Katy Perry (27) entschied sich, ihre dunklen Haare erst pink und anschließend blond zu färben und auch Lena Meyer-Landrut (20) und Demi Lovato (19) zeigten Mut zur neuen Farbe. Die beliebteste Haarveränderung schien dieses Jahr aber von Harry Potter-Star Emma Watson (21) zu kommen.

Die Frisur der Schauspielerin sei laut Wall Street Journal der meistgewünschte Schnitt im Friseurladen gewesen und wurde damit zur „Frisur des Jahres 2011“ gewählt. Auch im Internet stand die britische Schauspielerin ganz oben auf der Liste der am meisten gesuchten Promi-Frisuren des Jahres. Ihren männlichen Gegenpart übernahm Justin Bieber (17), der dieses Jahr mit unterschiedlichen Hairstyles überraschte und seine Haare so zu einem oft kopierten Trend machte.

*Emmas Kurzhaarschnitt scheint aber nicht von langer Dauer zu sein. Bereits im Februar dieses Jahres verriet sie der Zeitschrift Elle, dass sie plane, ihre Haare wieder wachsen zu lassen.* Als Schauspielerin sei sie mit langen Haaren einfach flexibler. Wir sind jetzt bereits auf die beliebtesten Frisuren 2012 gespannt. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

